# FiiO Q3 iPhone/iPad/iPod/PC USB DAC, APT-X bluetooth, a new design.



## demond

*Product Q3 basic information：*
 1. Support 192K/24B decoded. Native DSD.
 2. Input interface: USB in, Lighting in, Coaxial in, Optical in, Line in
 3. Bluetooth wireless transmission, support APT-X.
 4. Output interface: Support 2.5mm Balanced, and standard 3.5mm headphones.
 5. Mfi certification product and support iPhone/iPad/iPod lightning plug in.
 6. About the size: 120×66×12mm
  
 -----------------------
 We hope the design exquisite workmanship, suitable for binding.
 We prepared four ID, please comment, which is your favorite, if you have a better suggestion also please put it out, thank you.


----------



## demond




----------



## xLoud

My vote goes to A


----------



## SMRDcompany

I really like the B design, but without that faux leather/whatever it is texture. If you make it a brushed metal/plastic or just a matte look, it would be the best looking by far in my opinion


----------



## XERO1

#B for me!
  
 Could you please include a 3.5mm fixed-output line-out on the rear of the unit.  That way, it could conveniently be used as a desktop DAC.
  
 Also, a small multi-color LED on the front that indicated the different incoming sampling rates would be a great feature as well.


----------



## demond

xero1 said:


> #B for me!
> 
> Could you please include a 3.5mm fixed-output line-out on the rear of the unit.  That way, it could conveniently be used as a desktop DAC.
> 
> Also, a small multi-color LED on the front that indicated the different incoming sampling rates would be a great feature as well.


 
 Q3 support line output function, a short 3.5-3.5 cable will Inside box. Desktop use, I'm afraid you have to prepare a long cable.


----------



## pieman3141

A or C for me. The only issue is that they look too much like the HA-2, so B or D might be better if you want to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## demond

pieman3141 said:


> A or C for me. The only issue is that they look too much like the HA-2, so B or D might be better if you want to avoid lawsuits.



Still have not been able to achieve the best of both worlds.


----------



## Zodler

Definitely not D.


----------



## demond

After consideration, we have a thinner design.
But, straight or round edges?
 Straight edge design, thin body hale and hearty. Round edge design, appear round.


----------



## demond

Earlier, we have prepared 4 types of design plan. After consulted the opinions of the end users, the majority like Plan A better, but still think it's too similar to OPPO products.

 Later, we designed one more Plan E, which is completely original. However, there are different options inside of our company in terms of straight or round edge. As a result, we made models / samples for both edge designs.

 Lastly, we decided to choose the straight edge design:
 1. The FiiO amplifier lineup always use the straight edge design, so does the Q-series;
 2. With straight design, it's easy to distinguish from other products, such as power bank;
 3. The straight design will perfectly reflect the detailed texture and mysterious light, please stay tuned.


----------



## ianskie1

I'm curious will this be replacing the E17K in Fiio's 2k17 line up of mobile dac/amps?


----------



## demond

ianskie1 said:


> I'm curious will this be replacing the E17K in Fiio's 2k17 line up of mobile dac/amps?



 


That's right


----------



## darmanastartes

I posted some feedback on the first round of potential designs on Facebook, and I think it's really cool that you're getting consumers involved in the design process like this. The Q3 will definitely be on my shopping list.


----------



## eckndu

So this one would be able to receive bluetooth audio from smartphones? is there any other devices available right now with bluetooth receiving function?


----------



## demond

eckndu said:


> So this one would be able to receive bluetooth audio from smartphones? is there any other devices available right now with bluetooth receiving function?


 
 FiiO Q5 listed earlier than Q3. About May.
 Q5 is a flagship decoder, it can replace the amp module like X7. Support Bluetooth APTX.


----------



## ianskie1

I also got to know, will there be media buttons like the E18? I enjoy the feature so much that It'll be a major downside for me if I decide to purchase a Q3.


----------



## demond

ianskie1 said:


> I also got to know, will there be media buttons like the E18? I enjoy the feature so much that It'll be a major downside for me if I decide to purchase a Q3.



 

You are talking about the play control button? Like earphone line control. 
These buttons will be on the Q5, not on the Q3, and Q5 control button is only valid in the Bluetooth connect mode.


----------



## ianskie1

> You are talking about the play control button? Like earphone line control.
> These buttons will be on the Q5, not on the Q3, and Q5 control button is only valid in the Bluetooth connect mode.


 
  
 Wait, the media controls for the Q5 will only work on BT? Why? Can't it just be like the E18's where the media buttons still work on USB? I actually do not appreciate the replaceable amp thing on the Q5, but adding on the media control only works on BT might just put me off buying a future upgrade for my E18.


----------



## ksatayboy

What's the estimated release date?


----------



## FiiO

ksatayboy said:


> What's the estimated release date?


 
 Dear ksatayboy,
  
 The exact released date hasn't been determined yet. Please stay tuned!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Best regards


----------



## triplew

Q5 can be used together with X7 amp module then it's quite interesting, however it seems to be too thick after stack with a phone. 
Then seems Q3 a more preferred choice for portable, not sure can Q3 drive high impedance headphone like with 300Ohm?


----------



## triplew

fiio said:


> Dear ksatayboy,
> 
> The exact released date hasn't been determined yet. Please stay tuned!
> 
> Best regards




Waiting is killing


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

No more curved designs like the Fiio Q1.
  
 Is the Q3 going to replace the E17K?
  
 Nice to see the Line Out of the Q3 lines up with the Line In of the Fiio A5.


----------



## Ab10

Q3 Also support Bluetooth APT-X Right ? This feature is not Q5 only limited - Right ?
  
 Also is this ideal replacement of the Fiio E18 Right ?


----------



## Westerborn

I think the idea is that the Q3 will replace the E17K as the Q1 replaced the E07K. The replacement for the E18 (TOTL DAC/amp with all the frills) would be the Q5.


----------



## demond

tenmoonsnorth said:


> No more curved designs like the Fiio Q1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I think Q1II will be more than Q3 morning market. Support Apple Lightning interface decoding. A simple portable DAC product.


----------



## demond

ab10 said:


> Q3 Also support Bluetooth APT-X Right ? This feature is not Q5 only limited - Right ?
> 
> Also is this ideal replacement of the Fiio E18 Right ?


 
  
 Yes, Q3 support APTx, Comprehensive performance will better than E18.


----------



## demond

Q3 continues to update ID. Like this.


----------



## Ab10

demond said:


> Q3 continues to update ID. Like this.


 
  
 This rendering looks perfect - Ideal match for Stacking with other devices
  
 On the Looks Department - Miles Ahead of Fiio's own Q5 due to consistent design flow. 
  
 I like the Round Edge one side design more appealing but the other is nice too.


----------



## ksojoel

It would be nice if it comes with the option to charge your phone


----------



## rjst

demond said:


> Q3 continues to update ID. Like this.




Liking the rounded edge. If going with the straight/square edge, I prefer the semi-hexagon edge design from the first page (concept E "straight").

Will there be provisioning for USB Type-C?

Implementing it would future proof the design, especially with talk of removing the 3.5mm jack and the majority of newly released phones having USB Type-C.


----------



## demond

rjst said:


> Liking the rounded edge. If going with the straight/square edge, I prefer the semi-hexagon edge design from the first page (concept E "straight").
> 
> Will there be provisioning for USB Type-C?
> 
> Implementing it would future proof the design, especially with talk of removing the 3.5mm jack and the majority of newly released phones having USB Type-C.


 
 The type-c interface is not currently considered, but Q3 will have a micro to type-c adapter cable in the box.


----------



## rjst

demond said:


> The type-c interface is not currently considered, but Q3 will have a micro to type-c adapter cable in the box.




Questions:
 1. Can you pass audio through the adaptor or just charging?

 2. Can you connect the Q3 via cable to a phone / audio player and then via bluetooth (BT) to headphones?

 3. What's the design life of the Q3?


------

Not integrating Type-C seems to go against market norms at the moment. I don't know about others; however, the benefits of fast charging and passing audio (i.e. when companies remove the 3.5mm jack) would be preferred in the long term.

In addition, the majority of new laptops (MACs and Windows) have Type-C ports as standard now and it's easier to downgrade a cable than upgrade.

To elaborate on Q2, allowing headphones to connect to the Q3 via BT would alleviate the need for an APT-X codec on the phone / device.

Thanks !!


----------



## demond

rjst said:


> Questions:
> 1. Can you pass audio through the adaptor or just charging?
> 
> 2. Can you connect the Q3 via cable to a phone / audio player and then via bluetooth (BT) to headphones?
> ...


 
  
 1.Q3 will provide three kinds of cables, micro to micro usb, micro to type-c usb, micro usb to lightning, respectively, to support the FiiO's DAP\Android phones\computer\iPhone audio decoding, Charging is still using the common USB-A to micro usb cable.
 2. 是的，Q3有蓝牙接收功能，可以通过蓝牙接收播放器的音乐，省去连接线材的麻烦。支持APT-X
 2.The Q3 has a wireless audio receiver function, through Bluetooth, Reduce the trouble of connecting signal cable. Support APT-X
 3. 工作时间10小时以上
 3 more than 10 hours working time
 另外，虽然type-c是将来的趋势，我们不会在Q3上率先使用，同时也考虑到和DOCK K5的兼容性。
 In addition, although type-C is a trend in the future, we will not be the first to use on the Q3, and also taking into account the compatibility with FiiO DOCK AMP K5.


----------



## Ab10

Ohhhh... Great to know that Q3 got the docking compatible with K5.


----------



## rjst

demond said:


> 1.Q3 will provide three kinds of cables, micro to micro usb, micro to type-c usb, micro usb to lightning, respectively, to support the FiiO's DAP\Android phones\computer\iPhone audio decoding, Charging is still using the common USB-A to micro usb cable.
> 2. 是的，Q3有蓝牙接收功能，可以通过蓝牙接收播放器的音乐，省去连接线材的麻烦。支持APT-X
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, great on the cable selection and dock.

Shame about not transmitting APT-X as well. I was hoping to use this on my commute to work (PXC 550) as well as at home. Nexus 6P doesn't have APT-X.

I will still get the Q3 though, the E17K has been nothing but a joy since I bought it.

Keep up the great work !!


----------



## Tartix

Any news about the Q3's internal specs?


----------



## demond

tartix said:


> Any news about the Q3's internal specs?


 
 Sorry, Q3 may be delayed much more.


----------



## Tartix

demond said:


> Sorry, Q3 may be delayed much more.


If it's okay, can we know why? I'm kinda hyped for this amp/dac


----------



## demond

Tartix said:


> If it's okay, can we know why? I'm kinda hyped for this amp/dac


Due to the limited development resources, we will first release Q5, then Q1, and finally Q3.


----------



## demond

The new Q1 Mark II, with 2.5 balanced output, Mfi certification, support iPhone decoding.
Q1 cheaper than Q3, the function is more concise, and the development of Q3 more difficult, so it will take longer.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

demond said:


> Due to the limited development resources, we will first release Q5, then Q1, and finally Q3.



Thanks for the update.
Any ballpark idea of when the Q5 might be released? Is it definitely _not_ going to be released until after September 1st?


----------



## MidFiMoney

USB-C for the win!


----------



## iburdeinick

TheEldestBoy said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Any ballpark idea of when the Q5 might be released? Is it definitely _not_ going to be released until after September 1st?



Check it out Tomorrow !

http://www.fiio.net/en/story/571


----------



## Jerda

@JamesFiiO listen right music with a Q1 mk2 right know! Great for IEMs but I have an Hifiman too! Can I ask if there's a portable dac/amp like this one but made with full size headphone in mind in the future?with a high power output like your A5 and with a good dac section, without 2,5mm as it would increase a lot the price as balanced cables for headphones the same as a Q1 and every headphone manufacturer has his different plug in the HP so you can't swap a cable with the one of another pair


----------



## DarthCh0l0 (Dec 1, 2017)

I like the design and the bluetooth is a big boost to me. With my Q1mk2 and 2 different android phones, I cannot get the DAC/amp not to drain battery from the phone (one is usb-c and other micro-usb).
You can fix this technology problem 2 ways.

Bluetooth with aptx or by separate data and charging ports. This device addresses with the Bluetooth. 

Even thought I just got the Q1 I'd be interested in this one. What's the estimate on price?

Darth


----------



## davidland

I think there is connections between Hiby and Filo?


----------



## mtmercer

Is any info available for planned availability date going into 2018?


----------



## FactoryStock

Ooh, ooh... If it's meant to supersede the E17K, will it also have tone controls? More often than not, I find that the ability to not only (+) but also (-), to be extremely utilitarian.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm really interested to know if this is still in development!

I have been using the Q1ii for almost a month and I'm really impressed but would love to have bluetooth as well (I wish Q1ii had this option instead of Balanced 2.5mm!), so I'm looking forward to the Q3.

From the pre-renders I would go for either A as first choice or C as the second.


----------



## chubbs456

Been enjoying the Q1 mkii for about 6 months now.  Using it exclusively in balanced mode.  Made cables for all my headphones and IEMs.  Balanced mode really makes a difference on both my planar and dynamic drivers.  Balanced is a must for Bass control on Planars.

My wishlist for the Q3.  Balanced mode power output of 400mw at 60ohms, 200mw at 150ohms, 100mw at 300ohms.  Balanced out to 2.5mm and 4.4mm. Same DAC and amplifier as Q1 mkii.  Bluetooth 5.0 with Aptx, Aptx HD, LDAC, AAC and support for Qualcom's new Aqstic would be nice to have.  8-10 hours of battery life.  Similar dimensions as the A5.  USB Audio, Coax and Optical input.  USB Type-C. Three level Gain, Bass, Treble switches.  Same Volume control as Q1 mkii or the newer Q5.  All for $250 :}


----------



## FactoryStock

chubbs456 said:


> Been enjoying the Q1 mkii for about 6 months now.  Using it exclusively in balanced mode.  Made cables for all my headphones and IEMs.  Balanced mode really makes a difference on both my planar and dynamic drivers.  Balanced is a must for Bass control on Planars.
> 
> My wishlist for the Q3.  Balanced mode power output of 400mw at 60ohms, 200mw at 150ohms, 100mw at 300ohms.  Balanced out to 2.5mm and 4.4mm. Same DAC and amplifier as Q1 mkii.  Bluetooth 5.0 with Aptx, Aptx HD, LDAC, AAC and support for Qualcom's new Aqstic would be nice to have.  8-10 hours of battery life.  Similar dimensions as the A5.  USB Audio, Coax and Optical input.  USB Type-C. Three level Gain, Bass, Treble switches.  Same Volume control as Q1 mkii or the newer Q5.  All for $250 :}


NICE. Thanks for weighing in, too.

Also not to forget, perhaps a clickable volume pot (digital volume implementation to prevent crackling and channel imbalance) to lock the whole interface. Nobody likes a sudden "Oops! Hearing damage, sorry!" from accidental turns in the pocket. Aand an ever decreasing output impedance, of course. The closer we can get to the headphone's/IEM's actual sound, the better!


----------



## chubbs456

FactoryStock said:


> NICE. Thanks for weighing in, too.
> 
> Also not to forget, perhaps a clickable volume pot (digital volume implementation to prevent crackling and channel imbalance) to lock the whole interface. Nobody likes a sudden "Oops! Hearing damage, sorry!" from accidental turns in the pocket. Aand an ever decreasing output impedance, of course. The closer we can get to the headphone's/IEM's actual sound, the better!



Yeah, some kind of volume lock/protection would be nice.  I do believe the Q1 mkii has some digital follower element to it, although it does occasionally crackle.  Hopefully they fix it or go the route of the Q5->Analog Pot>ADC>Analog Volume Chip.  Analog volume is a must.  Never really appreciated analog controls until after hearing how amplitude changes can affect tonality.


----------



## Zodler

Any news on this?


----------



## demond

Zodler said:


> Any news on this?


Sorry, we have stopped this model, focusing on Bluetooth AMP products.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

demond said:


> Sorry, we have stopped this model, focusing on Bluetooth AMP products.



This is good news!


----------



## alignJP

Finally FiiO Q3 will be released?
XMOS 768kHz/32bit, AK4462, MFi, Dual THA-AAA balanced output
https://www.weibo.com/2521540564/J6rKfdM3P?type=comment#_rnd1592144683270


----------



## Lifted Andreas

alignJP said:


> Finally FiiO Q3 will be released?
> XMOS 768kHz/32bit, AK4462, MFi, Dual THA-AAA balanced output
> https://www.weibo.com/2521540564/J6rKfdM3P?type=comment#_rnd1592144683270



+1

Bluetooth enabled Q3 please!

It would be epic, sketch B or C.


----------



## Ynot1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I've not heard earmen, but based on what I read it is pretty powerful. And I've also not heard THX-AAA either. But I have not read rather or not it is powerful like the earmen. Anyone with both able to share anything about power comparison.

The Q3 front end looks similar to the Q1mkii. I wonder if the line input works like the nx4 and not like the Q1mkii (uses adc).


----------



## Brad57

demond said:


> *Product Q3 basic information：*
> 1. Support 192K/24B decoded. Native DSD.
> 2. Input interface: USB in, Lighting in, Coaxial in, Optical in, Line in
> 3. Bluetooth wireless transmission, support APT-X.
> ...


Please include ldac and aptx hd.


----------

